

Show HN: Tyk Cloud – Open Source API Management in The Cloud - jively
https://cloud.tyk.io

======
thecodemonkey
Congrats on launching.

Where are you data center(s) located and what does it mean for API
performance? I assume that your service basically works as a reverse proxy in
front of my API, but wouldn't there be a noticeable performance penalty if my
DC is e.g. in the US and yours is in Europe?

Also: You should probably go back and give the FAQ on the pricing page another
sweep. [https://cloud.tyk.io/pricing](https://cloud.tyk.io/pricing)

assocaited costs = associated costs when you create a new API = When you
create a new API don;t = don't

to name a few :)

~~~
jively
Cheers, spelling has improved :-/ damned sausage fingers!

Our servers are currently in the US as that's where the market is (from what
we've found, so far). It's something we've thought about and we will be
looking at doing international deployments as soon as there is demand.

For API performance, a cloud-based setup does mean an increase in latency, but
that is why our solution can be self-hosted too, it's a trade-off that works
on a scale, you can start off with a cloud service, with quite straightforward
integration and then as your API usage grows look at using Tyk within your own
data centers.

~~~
HenryTheHorse
> Our servers are currently in the US as that's where the market is

And yet your pricing page shows rates in GBP, not USD. What's up with that?

------
viklas
Congrats guys! You know we're big fans of Tyk already (it says so right there
in the testimonial)

Highly recommend this to anyone looking for a modern, light, powerful API
management platform/service. We use the on-prem, open-souce version but I'm
sure the SaaS version is just as good.

(no affiliation here...just lovers of great software).

~~~
jively
Thanks so much! :-D

------
sarreph
Why are you using Sam Soffes'[1] photo for a testimonial by someone called
'Luke B'?

[1] [http://soff.es/about/](http://soff.es/about/)

~~~
jively
Ah, good point - legacy assets in the template, they'll need updating.

~~~
viklas
Here you go:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/upjkq61j06qmjoa/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/upjkq61j06qmjoa/Screenshot%202015-06-08%2022.39.01.png?dl=0)

#theRealLukeB (although template Luke looks cooler)

~~~
jively
Done and updated - thank #TheRealLukeB! :-)

------
pharaohgeek
Congratulations on your launch! I'd love to hear some regular updates on how
the company is doing and how the product is being received. So often I read
this exciting and interesting launch announcement, and then... nothing. Did
they succeed? Did they flop? I'm always interested in hearing things _beyond_
the launch. Keep us updated!

~~~
jively
Will do! We atually started as an open source / licensed hybrid model. Then
moved to offer all of our software for free and charge for support. Moving to
a cloud platform was a natural next step - not only is it a great way to demo
the tech and on-board new users, but it's also a great way to accelarate
features for the rest of our users.

You wouldn't believe how indebted we are to our community that give us
feedback and feature suggestions, it's quite amazing really.

~~~
pharaohgeek
What language/platform is Tyk written in/designed for? I'm always curious
about what SaaS vendors are using. There's so much variety and different
approaches.

------
zyrthofar
Sounds nice!

But... Maybe it's just a pet peeve of mine, but seeing, twice, images/videos
of gears that wouldn't work, is irritating. Such a mistake doesn't look
professional to me.

~~~
jively
Ah yes, noted!

------
marcuniq
How does Tyk differentiate from
Kong([http://getkong.org/](http://getkong.org/))?

~~~
jively
Tyk (self-hosted) offers a dashboard and analytics for free out of the box.
:-)

Tyk Cloud was very much built to make the open source and free versions better
(and sustainable), so I think there's probably some differences in motivation.

Ultimately we're trying to solve the same problems, which is great, we're
seeing more and more projects try to make API management better, just noticed
the other day that a new ruby-based app has shown up called API Umbrella
([http://apiumbrella.io/](http://apiumbrella.io/))! It's getting busier, which
is great news for API developers.

------
hesdeadjim
How does price scale when you exceed the number of requests allowed in a plan?

~~~
jively
You would need to upgrade to the next tier - we're working on adding "soft
maximums", currently they are hard cut-offs.

We would, most likely allow a certain % overage, then notify the user, with
some kind fo three strikes rule to upgrade plans.

